
Uptime complacency? - boznz
I have a fan-less BSD 10.2 Server running MySQL 5.6 I put in for a factory system and which has now been up for just over 300 days since it was built.<p>It is running along nicely and nobody is complaining but I am starting to get worried I should be doing some preventative maintenance other than the usual resource utilisation and backup checks or even just do a restart just for the hell of it! (Note I am not a *nix guy but the BSD&#x2F;ZFS system came highly recommended and the build instructions seemed full proof but 300 days seems a lot for a windows guy)<p>I wont go into specifics but in general what are good things to look out for or check for me and other people in a situation such as this where you could get very complacent?
======
abrookewood
Many, many years ago I had a Red Hat server running Bind. First the fan in the
machine died. Then the video card died. Then finally all of the LEDs stopped
working (including those in the NIC). The only way you could tell if the
machine was on or not was to issue a DNS query against it ... which it happily
kept answering without ever stopping.

As long as you are doing all of the usual maintenance tasks (patching,
checking logs, monitoring resources etc), there isn't any real need to reboot
a *nix/BSD server - certainly not just because you are nervous!

------
gumby
Until I had to move from one colo facility to another from the same company
(due to decommissioning the old facility) I had servers that had been up for
more than a decade. They only ran specific services on two or three ports each
(one service was ssh) so I wasn't too worried about them being compromised. I
hadn't even visited the colo in years, though I used those machines
constantly.

------
AznHisoka
Make sure your /etc/rc.local or any startup scripts are up to date, and don't
contain weird stuff that may prevent the system from rebooting properly.

